
Tesla 'Plaid' Model S crushes Porsche Taycan's Nürburgring time, witness says - CleverUSB
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-s-nurburgring-lap-time-vs-porsche-taycan/
======
rad_gruchalski
Just show us the onboard. Here’s an example:
[https://youtu.be/8m31EgQkswg](https://youtu.be/8m31EgQkswg) of how it’s done.

Edit. Which day. 15th? If this was Sunday, no way he would cover the whole
circuit on Touristenfahrten. Dottinger Hohe is not possible to run flat on
tourist rides. 16th? That would be a track day or industry pool. If the
picture is the actual car, there is no track day starting number so it would
indicate industry pool. That would imply tesla actually doing testing. In such
case, let’s wait and see!

------
_edo
The fact we're even entertaining the thought of an electric car (a 4-door
sedan!) going sub-7:30 at the Nurburgring is crazy. It wasn't long ago none of
this seemed possible.

The Porsche Taycan's 7:42 is a major achievement whether or not Tesla tops it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_N%C3%BCrburgring_Nords...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_N%C3%BCrburgring_Nordschleife_lap_times)

------
gamblor956
Other witnesses note that the observer started their stopwatch after the Tesla
had already begun the course... (Will post a link if I can find one in
English.)

Waiting to be seen if this is a repeatable accomplishment or a case of
seriously bad timing.

------
wcarron
I'll wait for the official timing validated by the Ring. Until now, this is
just vaporware. This is nearly baseless speculation passed off as an article.

For what it's worth, I'm better the Porsche will be faster.

------
whenchamenia
Can we blacklist this tesla spam site alredy? Very serious.

